# Welche Gewerbeform empfehlenswert? Was ist zu beachten?



## survial555 (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich habe eine Festanstellung. Mit meinem Arbeitgeber habe ich bereits vereinbart, dass ich eine Nebentätigkeit aufnehmen.
Ich bekomme hin und wieder Anfragen zur Erstellung von Internetseiten, Flyer oder anderem Multimediamaterial. Teilweise auch EDV - Verkauf oder Reparatur.
All dies geschieht meist nur sporadisch. Ich möchte allerdings alles rechtens halten, und das gern als Kleingewerbe laufen lassen.
Die Aufträge sind wirklich nur sporadisch, also leben kann man nicht davon. Nur ein "Zubrot".
Mit welcher Unternehmensform wäre ich hier am besten beraten? Was gilt es für mich zu beachten?

Wäre hier für ein paar "schnelle" Tipps sehr dankbar!
DANKE !


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Mai 2010)

Moin,

da wäre sicher ein Einzelunternehmen mit Kleingewerberegelung sinnvoll.(Kleingewerbe möglich bis ca. 16.000€ Umsatz)


----------



## survial555 (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Sven,

ich ein "Kleinunternehmen" da dann die Unternehmensform? Welche Form wäre da für mich die beste bzw die die zu empfehlen ist?

Wie sieht es dann mit dem Finanzamt aus? Ich meine eine einfach Einnahmen / Ausgaben Gegenüberstellung zu machen ist nicht das Problem. Und die bei Einkäufen von mir bezahlte Mehrwertsteuer mit meine Umsatzsteuer zu verrechnen auch nicht .... Das krieg ich hin. 
Aber was muss ich sonst beachten?

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort!


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Mai 2010)

Die Gewerbeform ist dann Einzelunternehmen.

Das Kleingewerbe unterscheidet sich vor allem in der Art der Buchführung für dich.
Es reicht eine einfache Einnahmen-Überschuss-Rechnung, die du mit der jährlichen Einkommensteuererklärung abgibst(Da reicht schon ein formloser Zettel, wo du aufschreibst, was du eingenommen hast, und was ausgegeben...gibt aber auch ein spezielles Formular dafür, falls du es gerne ordentlich machen willst )

Auch bei der Umsatzsteuer gibt es einen signifikanten Unterschied: du musst diese nicht Abführen(das käme sonst in den ersten 2 Jahren monatlich auf dich zu, wenn ich mich nicht täusche).
Jenachdem kann man diesen Umstand mit der USt. aber auch als Nachteil ansehen, denn

 Du bekommst diese für deine Ausgaben auch nicht zurück(was bei dem, was du vorhast, weniger problematisch sein dürfte)
 Du kannst/darfst auf Rechnungen auch keine USt. ausweisen(was dich u.U. Aufträge kostet, weil der Auftraggeber diese ausgewiesen haben will, damit er diese seinerseits zurückbekommt)
Weise deine Auftraggeber am Besten im Vornherein darauf hin, dass du keine USt. ausweisen kannst

Um von der Kleinunternehmerregelung Gebrauch zu Machen, kreuze auf dem Formular    vom   Finanzamt  lediglich  das betreffende Kästchen an.

Ein nicht  unwichtiger Faktor,   der hier letztens in einem anderen Thema angesprochen wurde:
Wenn du ein Gewerbe anmeldest, lege dir auch ein Geschäftskonto zu! Banken gestatten es nicht,  ein Privatkonto für geschäftliche Geldbewegungen zu Nutzen, weil sie da gerne extra viel vom Kunden abkassieren

Hier mehr Details zum Kleingewerbe: http://www.kleingewerbe.com/


----------



## survial555 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Super, vielen Dank für die Nachricht! Das hat mir viele Fragen beantwortet. Ich werde mich hier im Ort noch bei den zuständigen Stellen noch genauer informieren (Gewerbeamt, Steueramt, IHK), habe aber nun einen schönen Überblick über die Zusammenhänge.

BESTEN DANK


----------

